# MicroSoft Train Simulator (MSTS) editor crashes even after a program reinstallation



## HumanFactors (Aug 30, 2007)

For any MSTS editors & Tools savy gamers/programmers, 

I've experienced multiple failures/crashes when trying to edit routes and activities that I have previously edited with no problems. To overcome the problems, I tried an uninstall and reinstall of the MTST program to get a fresh (unedited) copy of all the MSTS files on the system.

The problems are still present 
1) Unable to load an activity - program hangs with an error report needing to be sent to Microsoft

2) Unable to place new objects near the track in the route editor (error message = the object - a speed sign - is not close enough to the track - which was under the required 5 meter max distance)

My next attempt of a fix is to run a registry cleanup program to remove registry errors

Anyone got the same experiences and/or know the solutions?

Cheers

HumanFactors


----------



## dodger007 (Aug 29, 2007)

Go here and download patch 1.2 for your version of msts if this does not solve problem post back


----------



## HumanFactors (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi dodger007,

Thanks for the reply. Good idea, but I did install the patch 1.2 as soon as I got the program on CD, and re-loaded it when I did the re-install, so it must be something else. 

I think there might be a couple of issues at work here.

For the error I get when I try to put new speed signs or mile post near the track, it looks like I've messed-up the track database (after selecting Metric - Kms, instead of Imperial - Miles) for a route. The red lines connecting objects (already there) to the track are heading way off underground now (instead of to the multi-coloured cube on the track). However, to make things interesting, it happens to all routes I try to edit, not just the one I've edited in the past. Hmmmmmm!

Cheers

HumanFactors


----------



## HumanFactors (Aug 30, 2007)

For anyone interested, 

I've fixed all of the problems I was experiencing by purchasing and running registry cleanup programs. Registry Mechanic found and repaired about 132 registry problems, but did not fix the MSTS problems. However, Registry Fix, another purchased program found and repaired about 445 registry probelms, and this did fix the MSTS Editors and Tools problems I was experiencing. I totally recommend Registry Fix to anyone having issues with programs even after uninstalling and re-installing the software.

Good Luck all


----------

